# Should I turn on ART?



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

I've been hearing a lot about ART lately but I'm not sure I completely understand what it does differently from dalvik. Should I switch runtime settings to ART? What are everyone else's experiences with it?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

New android runtime. Device runs noticeably faster. I switched back to dalvik though because xposed and a few other things didn't work with it.

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Compatibility is still being worked on with various apps to improve ART support. Most of the big-name apps should have it supported by now. Its usually best that you start stock and then turn on ART, let the device reboot, and add in your apps after that. If you start to experience a lot of force closes and such, you can switch back to Dalvik and all will be normal as it rebuilds the cache.

I don't have ART running on my N4 currently, but I have considered giving it a shot at some point. I do use it on my Nexus 7, but I haven't had time to tinker with it. I may turn it on when I get a Moto X myself just to see how well it'll work out. Otherwise, I'm pretty sure with the X8 system, I won't really notice a difference either way.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I am using it on both my moto x and my nexus 7 (2013) I have not run into any force closes and battery life and speed is stellar

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------

